# Is it possible to have visible abs with 25% body fat?



## Newbie8784 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok, so I know it sounds like a stupid question but...I have visible abs. Not exactly popping,but visible. Anyway, just hopped on a set of scales that measures body fat, and apparently I'm 25% bF. Now, I'm aware that these things are rather inaccurate, but I'd been told that they'd be off by about 5% maximum. So I'm just curious if this is AT ALL possible, or if the scales are just completely wrong.

The reason this is important is that I have to get down to 70 kg (from 82), to make my weight class (rowing), and if I'm carrying anywhere near this much body fat it makes life a lot easier, and means I can still focus on adding muscle for a bit longer!

Cheers


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

pictures mate come on!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I would think its possible but not something that most men with 25% bf would have. Depends on where you store your bf and also how accurate the machine is. If you have been rowing a lot and are good at it I would think you'd be lower than that anyway.

Do you look like you carry a lot of bf?


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Visible abs at 25% body fat no way! You would have have a belly at that high body fat!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

No way Pedro


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I would imagine they're rolls of fat.

I have my top 4 abs "visible" but when you poke 'em they're squishy 

Pics??


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Are you holding a lot of your weight below your waist? Hips/Thighs/****?


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

I would think 15.% or below to have visable abs.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

i want to see pictures!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

yes with surgery


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Are they abs or rolls?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

10% or below for abs



monsta said:


> I would think 15.% or below to have visable abs.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

looks like hes eaten one of the teenage mutant ninja turtles



Wheyman said:


> yes with surgery


----------



## Newbie8784 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok, quick photo taken. Any guesses as to bF %age? On a side note, does anyone know what body water %age it's possible to drop to before it starts to affect performance? Cheers!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Newbie8784 said:


> Ok, quick photo taken. Any guesses as to bF %age? On a side note, does anyone know what body water %age it's possible to drop to before it starts to affect performance? Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 76730


Lol. You're not 25% bodyfat. I would guess around 12-13%... just a guess though. Get some callipers.


----------



## jw1202 (Sep 25, 2010)

id say your between 12-15, no way 25


----------



## ironmanwales (Aug 30, 2006)

id say your not 25% bf but id deffo say you have a weird looking neck


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

your deffo sub 15%


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Top abs on me start showing at around 18%, if you have big abs that poke out they will be poking through the fat at even 25%, Not many have this though, look at some of the top IFBB pro's offseason they still have visible abs.

Cant say what % you are due to lack of quality pics, but id say around 18-19%.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

You dont look like your fat to me but you look very skinny and still no abs


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

25% is classed as obese so doubtful


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> You dont look like your fat to me but you look very skinny and still no abs


I can see abs on his pic, just the top ones but they are there.


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

13 to 14 percent maybe but not 25 mate where did u pull that number from....


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

based on pic around 15%, them scales are useless go back on tomorrow you will have a different reading totally


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

no hip roll, visible ab (top) I'd say 12-13%, but, thats relatively a lot for how skinny overall..


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Most people are higher bodyfat than they think.

Yes it is possible if you have large abs and depending on where you carry fat.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Newbie8784 said:


> Ok, so I know it sounds like a stupid question but...I have visible abs. Not exactly popping,but visible. Anyway, just hopped on a set of scales that measures body fat, and apparently I'm 25% bF. Now, I'm aware that these things are rather inaccurate, but I'd been told that they'd be off by about 5% maximum. So I'm just curious if this is AT ALL possible, or if the scales are just completely wrong.
> 
> The reason this is important is that I have to get down to 70 kg (from 82), to make my weight class (rowing), and if I'm carrying anywhere near this much body fat it makes life a lot easier, and means I can still focus on adding muscle for a bit longer!
> 
> Cheers


No mate I'm about 25% as well. No abs!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The daily UKM body fat percentage guesstimate thread......


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Mate your about 14%


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

was going to say, if you are 25% bodyfat then im sitting at 35%


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

25% + is classed as obese (depending on your age) so id say no, unless you carry a lot of fat in the limbs and not so much across the abdomen


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Smitch said:


> The daily UKM body fat percentage guesstimate thread......


these are my favorite

why dont people just get it done properly lol


----------

